# help from anyone with degus!



## cassies_degus (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok so I have 2 boys... They were a month when I got them in November, so they are about 3 months old now. The thing is, I got them a new cage today, upgrading them from a 10 gallon tank. My dilimma is that they won't use the bath dust, won't use a wheel and I have no idea what to feed them besides their formula and carrots and oats. They also run from me and won't eat from my hand and I tried the T-shirt trick, and being very careful on a ground level with my hand (which they still won't eat out of)... Can anyone help a new mommy out? Thanks guys. :confused1:


----------



## cassies_degus (Jan 12, 2011)

Help...any help... Would be appriciated. Just any ideas or suggestions for anyone. I'm stuck


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

cassies_degus said:


> Ok so I have 2 boys... They were a month when I got them in November, so they are about 3 months old now. The thing is, I got them a new cage today, upgrading them from a 10 gallon tank. My dilimma is that they won't use the bath dust, won't use a wheel and I have no idea what to feed them besides their formula and carrots and oats. They also run from me and won't eat from my hand and I tried the T-shirt trick, and being very careful on a ground level with my hand (which they still won't eat out of)... Can anyone help a new mommy out? Thanks guys. :confused1:


Oh my.. u really really need to do your research!! Carrotts are a NO for degus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They should be in a cage and not a tank as they love to climb.
They should be on degu food.
They should love there bath
They should love a wheel :lol:

Right! Stop what you are doing and read the following website page by page!
DEGUTOPIA - For all your degu needs

Follow that website and you will be the best owner ever! Good luck xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> They *should* be in a cage and not a tank as they love to climb.
> They *should* be on degu food.
> They *should* love there bath
> They *should* love a wheel :lol:


:eek6: But what if they dont???  :lol:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :eek6: But what if they dont???  :lol:


If they dont have the right food they will become diabetic
If they dont have the right cage they will be upset 
If they dont like there bath, they will become use to it when they become confident
If they dont like there wheel they are probs scared of it so give them time and make sure its big enough

A happy degu is an active, shiny coat, cheeky thing :thumbup: x


----------



## cassies_degus (Jan 12, 2011)

I got them a 3 level cage. They like it. As for the wheel and dust bath, neither of them like it At all. Could it be that I got them without anyone to show them how to do it? And I really want to hold them tooo


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Take some pictures of your cage layout and post them, maybe its something to do with that?

Your degus need to TRUST you and you cant force them to do that. It takes time and alot of patience. My boys are coming round to me now and its taken over a year with one of them and a few months with the others. I have no idea what the tshirt trick is btw? x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> cheeky thing :thumbup: x


Moi???  :lol:


----------



## cassies_degus (Jan 12, 2011)

Paws&Claws said:


> Take some pictures of your cage layout and post them, maybe its something to do with that?
> 
> Your degus need to TRUST you and you cant force them to do that. It takes time and alot of patience. My boys are coming round to me now and its taken over a year with one of them and a few months with the others. I have no idea what the tshirt trick is btw? x


The tshirt trick... I read this on a website. You take an old T-shirt and place it in the cage and let them smell it for a half hour ro an hour. I'm getting upset because I've tried everuthing. Even my fiancé has tried too. I'm thinking about selling them and getting rats


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

cassies_degus said:


> The tshirt trick... I read this on a website. You take an old T-shirt and place it in the cage and let them smell it for a half hour ro an hour. I'm getting upset because I've tried everuthing. Even my fiancé has tried too. I'm thinking about selling them and getting rats


Got a thing for selling pets you get bored of havent you?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

cassies_degus said:


> The tshirt trick... I read this on a website. You take an old T-shirt and place it in the cage and let them smell it for a half hour ro an hour. I'm getting upset because I've tried everuthing. Even my fiancé has tried too. I'm thinking about selling them and getting rats


you just need to give them time, 3 months isn't very long especially if they came from a pet shop 
If you can't put the time in to your pets why do you think you will be better off with rats


----------



## cassies_degus (Jan 12, 2011)

PurpleCrow said:


> Got a thing for selling pets you get bored of havent you?


No I don't sell any pets, but I'm used to them training fairly quickly too. Its easier for me since I don't really have a patience span. I found a website with training I am going to try. It should work. I've been practicing with them for 2 months now and they just don't wanna cooperate. That still doesn't explain the wheel or the dust bath....


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

cassies_degus said:


> No I don't sell any pets, but I'm used to them training fairly quickly too. Its easier for me since I don't really have a patience span. I found a website with training I am going to try. It should work. I've been practicing with them for 2 months now and they just don't wanna cooperate. That still doesn't explain the wheel or the dust bath....


Ok ignore me, I got you completely mixed up with another member, sorry  Serves me right for posting when tired!

I do think you havent given them nearly enough time though and should have done more research before getting them...


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

cassies_degus said:


> No I don't sell any pets, but I'm used to them training fairly quickly too. Its easier for me since I don't really have a patience span. I found a website with training I am going to try. It should work. I've been practicing with them for 2 months now and they just don't wanna cooperate. That still doesn't explain the wheel or the dust bath....


What size wheel do you have?
And give them time with the dust bath, they might not of ever had one so they don't know how to use it, they will explore it when they feel comfortable.


----------



## cassies_degus (Jan 12, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> What size wheel do you have?
> And give them time with the dust bath, they might not of ever had one so they don't know how to use it, they will explore it when they feel comfortable.


The wheel I got them is a 8 1/2 inch. Plenty big enough. When I got them, they were in a glass aquarium with 6 brothers and sisters with a small box for them all. I got them at a pet store at the mall, but when I got online to research to see if I could find rats there, there was 7 comments and they were ALL horrible! They said there was rats there with an ear missing, sick dogs, ect... OT makes me wonder if Sammie and Charlie were abused or mistreated and that's why they won't cooperate. :m

At any rate, they won't use the wheel and their dust bath. My fiancé said to get an older degu who knows how to do that and that is more social able and will get on my hand and play. and Sammie and Charlie will copy the older degu. Is this a good idea to do?


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> Oh my.. u really really need to do your research!! Carrotts are a NO for degus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> They should be in a cage and not a tank as they love to climb.
> They should be on degu food.
> ...


Right, 1. if there are several levels they can climb, the only time mine climb their mesh is when i hold a treat at the top. 2. They can have carrots in small doses every now and again. 3. They may not like the wheel, mine didn't at first until one day one has a spark of trying it and they never stop now. 4. Some degus never learned how to bathe and so need help, pooring sand on them may help (when I put the sand bath with mine sometimes when they're waiting their turn they'll roll in the shavings LOL.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

cassies_degus said:


> The wheel I got them is a 8 1/2 inch. Plenty big enough. When I got them, they were in a glass aquarium with 6 brothers and sisters with a small box for them all. I got them at a pet store at the mall, but when I got online to research to see if I could find rats there, there was 7 comments and they were ALL horrible! They said there was rats there with an ear missing, sick dogs, ect... OT makes me wonder if Sammie and Charlie were abused or mistreated and that's why they won't cooperate. :m
> 
> At any rate, they won't use the wheel and their dust bath. My fiancé said to get an older degu who knows how to do that and that is more social able and will get on my hand and play. and Sammie and Charlie will copy the older degu. Is this a good idea to do?


The wheel should *at least* be 12" diameter or as the degu runs they will hurt there back as it will mean there spine will curve  a john hopewell wheel is highly recommended in the UK. PLEASE READ DEGUTOPIA!!!

Some degus do take a while to come round and i think because you have had them only a couple of months you need to be more patient and not give up. You should have left them alone for a few weeks before trying things with them so they settle into there surroundings. Don't rush them and they will come round :thumbup: esp if they might have been mistreated its more important to be patient!!!

A glass tank (such as a normal fish tank) is not suitable for a degu to live in, however some clever degu owners convert reptile tanks into perfect living places for them to live in with tree branches etc :thumbup: Personally i have a parrot cage for my degus to live in which they can climb from top to bottom in  xx



Cherpi said:


> Right, 1. if there are several levels they can climb, the only time mine climb their mesh is when i hold a treat at the top. 2. They can have carrots in small doses every now and again. 3. They may not like the wheel, mine didn't at first until one day one has a spark of trying it and they never stop now. 4. Some degus never learned how to bathe and so need help, pooring sand on them may help (when I put the sand bath with mine sometimes when they're waiting their turn they'll roll in the shavings LOL.


Right you..
1. Degus LOVE to climb, they are animals that CLIMB by nature. They love hoping from one perch to another, climbing the mesh, exploring etc

2. Carrots are allowed in tiny amounts on a monthly basis NOT frequently like the OP was suggesting as it being there regular food. If you want to give them some form of veg as a treat then i suggest something like brocolli in small amounts that doesnt contain sugar.

3. Degus LOVE running in there wheels. The wheel should be AT LEAST 12" diameter and you are correct, not all degus get the hang of it straight away but if you leave them to it and dont fuss over it they explore (like degus do) and figure it out! Thats part of the fun for them!

4. Some Degus who have not had a bath do not know how to use it, offer them the chance to use it, and bury pieces of food into it. They will figure it out and you are correct, some do need a helping hand, however if the OP is spooking the degus out a little by trying to hand tame them too fast they are not going to hang around in the bath long enough for her to help them out.

And Finally Shaving (i presume you mean wood shavings) arent the best thing for some animals to have as when the shavings become wet they can release a smell which can be harmful no matter how often you clean them out.

Hope that helps OP! Any other questions please do ask and for some lovely toy/cage ideas look on degutopia! Please? As they have some brilliant ideas from very long experienced degu owners. Good luck xx


----------



## cassies_degus (Jan 12, 2011)

Sammie did it! On my hand, eating a cucumber


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Glad you finally made progress. It's now a case of building on that, but in their time/at their speed and not yours.

A good way to gain trust, and to get them use to you, is when you get them out for play time, lie on the floor. They love to climb, so will soon come and explore you by climbing onto you etc. This will also get them use to your smell (like the t shirt trick). 

Again do not expect too much too soon.


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

cassies_degus said:


> I'm getting upset because I've tried everuthing. Even my fiancé has tried too. I'm thinking about selling them and getting rats


I'm really sorry but you can't just get rid of them and replace them with a new pet. What if you get rats and the same things happen. It's not fair to the little furballs!!! It takes time and patience for some rodents to trust you and even then it may never happen. One of my rats hates being handled despite all the attention I give him but that's just his way and I have to accept that (my other three are fine:thumbup... Sorry if I sound harsh but I'm sick to the back teeth of seeing animals being pushed from pillar to post.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

princesslea said:


> I'm really sorry but you can't just get rid of them and replace them with a new pet.


Think the OP has already made her mind up about that


----------



## cassies_degus (Jan 12, 2011)

princesslea said:


> I'm really sorry but you can't just get rid of them and replace them with a new pet. What if you get rats and the same things happen. It's not fair to the little furballs!!! It takes time and patience for some rodents to trust you and even then it may never happen. One of my rats hates being handled despite all the attention I give him but that's just his way and I have to accept that (my other three are fine:thumbup... Sorry if I sound harsh but I'm sick to the back teeth of seeing animals being pushed from pillar to post.


Relax its ok no one is being pushed out to the pillar. I was just upset when I wrote that. They are both playing and climbing on me now


----------

